# Fire on Montgó between Jávea & Denia



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

I hope all of you guys out there are safe. Just seen this on a news feed

1,400 evacuated as forest fires rage in Alicante - The Local


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, the little airport next to me is home to a bunch of fire planes and choppers. It's been really busy yesterday and this morning.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

it's still raging - it started at about 4pm yesterday & was heading towards Denia when I went to bed - I was woken at 5am by the smell of smoke as the wind had turned & blown it back this way 

there are currently 19 aircraft up - they have gradually increased in number since they went up at 7:30 this morning - there 11 in the air last night until it got dark & the fire was pretty much out of control overnight

a couple of hours ago it seemed that it was under control - the smoke here in the port was gone, they had started opening roads again & there were less aircraft - then it seemed to pick up again & the planes are flying over constatntly & it's smokey again


this was as the fire came back over the mountain at about 6:30 am - my daughter took the photos & the video

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153104766678238&set=vb.762148237&type=2&theater


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Wow, that's some fire.
Such a shame...
However, to give you hope, 15 years ago a big fire destroyed natural park land in Abantos, El Escorial. 15 years later (and after planting more than 400,000 trees!!) is is again a beautiful natural, green space.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Wow, that's some fire.
> Such a shame...
> However, to give you hope, 15 years ago a big fire destroyed natural park land in Abantos, El Escorial. 15 years later (and after planting more than 400,000 trees!!) is is again a beautiful natural, green space.


the mayor has made a statement that no homes have been destroyed - but since it's still burning that could change  ) 

500 hectares so far burned - it's been raging for 24 hours now

the last really big fire on the same spot was about the same time as the one you mention & the zone has only just really recovered


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Goodness cant believe that pic of Xabia port


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The fire is out as of last night & Jávea residents were all allowed home. No homes on this side of the mountain were destroyed. Planes are up this morning checking & damping down.


Jávea & our residents got off lightly - only 240 of the 1400 who had to leave their homes were in Jávea - the rest were / are residents of Denia - are, because many of them still haven't been allowed home

Some reports say that there have been homes destroyed on the Denia side of the mountain, others that this isn't the case. I can't find anything official from the Denia ayto or PC on this. 

No human lives were lost, although wildlife must have been & possibly pets which were left behind during the evacuation


It's almost exactly 15 years since we had a fire in almost exactly the same place, & almost exactly the same amount of the Parc Natural has again been destroyed.


----------



## Allay sea (Aug 22, 2014)

*Fire in denia*

So sorry to hear of the forest fires in Denia.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Allay sea said:


> So sorry to hear of the forest fires in Denia.


There is a thread on the main forum, page 2 about fire in Javea and Denia,with photos posted by Xabiachicca, which started Thursday just after lunch time,it was very fierce, and thankfully is out, and was being still dampened down Saturday morning.
We thank all the firemen, army, and Red Cross volunteers for their help. It shows that in such a crisis there was fantastic community spirit, what a still lovely place Javea and Denia is to live, and we will rise again like a Phoenix from this present disaster.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> There is a thread on the main forum, page 2 about fire in Javea and Denia,with photos posted by Xabiachicca, which started Thursday just after lunch time,it was very fierce, and thankfully is out, and was being still dampened down Saturday morning.
> We thank all the firemen, army, and Red Cross volunteers for their help. It shows that in such a crisis there was fantastic community spirit, what a still lovely place Javea and Denia is to live, and we will rise again like a Phoenix from this present disaster.


I just merged them 


more pics which show the extent of the damage - the fire was officially declared out yesterday at 10:30 am but they were damping down for most of the day still

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10154539866525262.1073741922.287951370261&type=1


----------

